# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rasprodaja je u drugom prostoru!!!

## puntica

VAŽNO!!!
Rasprodaja se seli iz pavilijona 7a u *pavilijon 6*. Ulazi se s *ulaza JUG*, i ide ravno. 6. pavilijon je odmah s desne strane (zapravo je točno iza pavilijona 7a gdje smo inače bili)

Molim vas da obavijestite sve koje znate da će doći.

Nadam se da nitko neće zalutati

Ispričavamo se na promjeni u zadnji čas, ali i mi smo danas saznale  :Sad:

----------


## Willow

*puntica*, na portalu su sve stare obavijesti... još piše paviljon 7 a

----------


## BORNA MALI

..pitanje???

prijavila bih se za volontiranje za pripremu i samu rasporodaju..no nemogu naći kalendar raporodaje da se upišem...pa molim pomoć 

pozz

----------


## Lutonjica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75775-R...Eurstava/page2

----------


## emanina

da li se može ući s autom u velesajam?

----------


## ardnas

ne,

----------


## amaranth

> da li se može ući s autom u velesajam?


ja uđem na ulaz zapad3, platim 10 kuna za cijeli dan. mislim da se sad može ući i na ulaz jug. ako je u tijeku neki sajam, onda je parkirna karta skuplja (mislim 20 kuna)

----------


## emanina

hvala na brzom odgovoru

----------


## ani4

Ja sam svaki puta do sada usla i nisam platila. Ovisi o portiru.

----------


## emanina

ušla na jug bez problema, bez plaćanja. hvala za info.

----------


## Willow

meni se više sviđao onaj paviljon 7a, nekako je topliji prostor, ovaj je ogroman... ali ajde, bar neće biti pretijesno za sve stvari i kupce  :Smile:

----------

